
Smart CSS Viewer (Chrome Extension) Tailored for Designers - tonyoconnell
https://csspeeper.com/
======
tillinghast
Beautiful, useful extension! But honestly, who installs (and keeps) extensions
like this that require your absolute trust???

"Add CSS Peeper? It can: - Read and change all your data on the websites you
visit."

Are there really no other less permissive options for extension developers?

~~~
userbinator
Looking at what it does, that seems like a necessary permission and the whole
point of the extension. You can always inspect the source code if you're at
all unsure...

~~~
mercer
Couldn't they update the extension with malicious code at a later point
without you noticing?

